# Ultrasound in 2ww



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Ruth,

Can you help as I am getting a bit worried.

Had 22 egg collected last week and 2 lovely 8 cell embryo replaced 3 days later.  As I was in quite a lot of discomfort and bloating after EC they booked me in to go fo a scan tomorrow to check everything.

I had to have one of these last time I had IVF to check not too much fluid around,  that cycle ended in a BFN and Im worried that the proding around with an ultrasound around the time they should be implanting doesnt do any good.

Can you set my mind at rest,  I do feel a lot better,  and I dont want to risk anything.

Thanks

Katie


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

I have been and had it now and they reassured me wouldnt interfer with implantation.

Thanks

K


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Implantation would definately not be affected just as they said!!
Fingers crossed for you!! 

Ruth


----------

